

Ask HN: What does the image on http://paulgraham.com/index.html signify? - aagnihot

Is there any underlying meaning top it? Does the statue in the image signify anything (like Greek/roman gods/goddesses)? Many a times I wonder what is it...
======
ScottWhigham
Obligatory link: <http://paulgraham.com/index.html>

------
movix
The other bit makes me think of little green men - is it a sign???

------
AlphaEvolve
An idea of progress, moving forward.

